# What should be the target superheat and subcooling for my system?



## 8829BusExp (Nov 26, 2015)

it is a heatpump Goodman 2.5 Ton 14 SEER R410A Multi-Position Packaged Heat Pump Model #:GPH1430M41


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Sub cooling Allow a tolerance of +/- 3°F, Super heat can have a tolerance of +/-5°


----------

